# NFC North



## CBDFarm (Sep 13, 2015)

Green Bay will be Kings like always ;P


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2015)

my old highschool JV team could beat a team or two in the NFC north...fucks sake watching one of those divisional games is like watching to horny retards trying to figure out which hole to stick it in


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Green Bay will be Kings like always ;P
> 
> View attachment 3499536 View attachment 3499537


If you don't stop it........hahahaha

We dem boys...


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> my old highschool JV team could beat a team or two in the NFC north...fucks sake watching one of those divisional games is like watching to horny retards trying to figure out which hole to stick it in


 Is that why the NFC North is the best Division? Don't act like the lions weren't good... And The Vikings have AP back... You don't watch football do you? Also it's not the best idea to call others retards when you can't compose a proper sentence LOL.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> If you don't stop it........hahahaha
> 
> We dem boys...


Dem Girls lost the only good player they have(besides the O line) Dem girls won't have Dez to drop anymore catches LOL


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 14, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Is that why the NFC North is the best Division? Don't act like the lions weren't good... And The Vikings have AP back... You don't watch football do you? Also it's not the best idea to call others retards when you can't compose a proper sentence LOL.


There, their, they're grammar nazi, I am sure you will find some useful outlet for your superior intelligence eventually. Clearly RIU is just too lowbrow for you.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Dem Girls lost the only good player they have(besides the O line) Dem girls won't have Dez to drop anymore catches LOLView attachment 3500070


Don't act you did not see that game last night.....without dez,the beast


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Don't act you did not see that game last night.....without dez,the beast
> View attachment 3500075


I saw bad coaching kill it for the giants... All they had to do was run it to keep the clock going... I really don't care about dem girls or the giants, whoever wins/loses doesn't affect me. They won by 1 point, nothing to really brag about...


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

2paranoid said:


> There, their, they're grammar nazi, I am sure you will find some useful outlet for your superior intelligence eventually. Clearly RIU is just too lowbrow for you.


"Grammar Nazi" Do you not comprehend? Are you too high? All I said was don't call others retarded when you can't compose a proper sentence... Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Why are a whole bunch of cowboys fans here anyway? LOL You guys are more into the North then Packers,Vikings,Lions, and Bears fan it seems LOL.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Don't act you did not see that game last night.....without dez,the beast
> View attachment 3500075


The Giants gave the game to the Cowboys. Nothing earned, a handout.. if the refs didn't make up a pass interference call the cowboys prior touchdown run they wouldn't even have had the chance for the hand out. They blew that game in every way and lost their best receiver. May be a win but nothing at all to be excited about.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 14, 2015)

Well fuck it, if a mod comes by just rename the thread to NFL thread or something if we are going to talk all teams.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2015)

757growin said:


> The Giants gave the game to the Cowboys. Nothing earned, a handout.. if the refs didn't make up a pass interference call the cowboys prior touchdown run they wouldn't even have had the chance for the hand out. They blew that game in every way and lost their best receiver. May be a win but nothing at all to be excited about.


So the g men D was not on the field?
When romo did that fantastic TD drive,that ended with a pass to his TE..

Oh,you did not see that.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> So the g men D was not on the field?
> When romo did that fantastic TD drive,that ended with a pass to his TE..
> 
> Oh,you did not see that.


True he did have a fantastic drive. But giants d was definitely not there. Had a rookie leading them with a rookie dB that Romo should have thrown for 500 yards against. Cowboys played down to, or worse then a less talented fielded team. Nothing to be excited about that the refs saved the cowboys.. and crappy coaching from the giants giving the assist.


----------

